# terry arrow rest



## hunting1 (Jun 11, 2002)

I have a few in my baox. They work well and are pretty much bullet-proof. I saythey are worth a try. I use my NAP Flippers on all my bows now but hunted with the terry in the past.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

big cypress said:


> anyone shot terry t-3 arrow rest ? any comments ? it's cheap ,$8 shipped , simple , and looks like it's worth a try for the price . knowing me ,'' there may be one coming to a classified near you '' as i tend to buy shoot , and resell everything , sights , bows , rests ,etc. . .thanks . . . .peace


Hey, Big C!!......I have that rest on my bow now, as do alot of other Finger shooters that I know of...Simple, great little no-frills rest...Works excellent with feathers, or vanes...A bit less heavy built than my Spigarelli rests, but then again, the Spig rests arent $8.00 either...Try the Terry rest out with a decent plunger, you might love it...Take care.....Jim


----------



## Stillfingers (May 6, 2008)

Big Cypress, Harperman know that's all I shoot. I've been shooting this set-up for well over 20 years. Here's a link to some pics from this same subject a while back.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1133542&p=1057023598#post1057023598

Steve


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

thanks you guys are the best . ordered one right after reading harpermans reply .


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

I built my own flipper rest. It is alot like the Terry, but I shape my wire different. I also hunt with this rest.
Don.


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

sometimes read bad things about bow hunter super store but the rest arrived in two days .


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

big cypress said:


> sometimes read bad things about bow hunter super store but the rest arrived in two days .


Good Deal!!.....Let "US" know how You like it.......Jim


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

I love them!
I have them on all my youth bows and never had one break in 4 years. (you know how hard kids are on bows)

I use the same idea on my target bow but it's one I made using a rare earth magnet and my milling machine.


----------



## bigbob29 (Sep 7, 2009)

As mentioned before very similar to the cartel cr301 I use . almost idiot proof [ need to be for me] and had no hassles in the last couple years with one.


----------



## Water Buff (Jun 4, 2011)

I like the t3 but if you can find them the terry deluxe is my favorite rest by far it is real simple and bulletproof like the t3 but with a few more adjustments


----------



## Stillfingers (May 6, 2008)

Lancaster carries the Terry T3. My shop orders both Terry T3 and the Terry Deluxe from Kinseys.


----------

